# Sellaronda MTB Ride in the Dolomites?



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

I'll be in the Dolomites this summer on vacation, and one of my friends recommended I take a day to ride the mountain bike version of the Sellaronda- it looks like it's about 35 miles and utilizes a bunch of the lifts in the area. I would likely hire a guide for the day, as it would be nice to have a local with me and someone who knows the area.

https://www.mtbproject.com/trail/7021046/sellaronda

Has anyone done this ride? If so, is it worth it? If not, is there another "big" ride in the area that I should look into? I'll be staying in the Val Gardena area for 5 days, and will likely only have one day to ride.


----------



## Raja (Nov 9, 2005)

I have done parts of the course on the mountain bike and the whole Sellaronda on a road bike. It is so worth it just for the scenery alone!! A lot of the course is wide dirt access roads with some single track thrown in. But, the views will blow your mind. What town are you staying in? We usually stay in Wolkenstein. Definitely hire a guide. Trying to find the correct trail, lift, road can be a real pain and you would waste a lot of time only having one day to ride. I assume you have seen this website? 
Homepage - HERO Dolomites Lots of info there.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/3Q6yVLuXFQoVi7nk6


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

I hadn't seen that website, but I've heard of the race. I've mainly poked around on this one: https://www.sellaronda-mtb.com/

We're staying in Selva before moving on to Cortina, so access should be super easy.


----------



## Raja (Nov 9, 2005)

If you are a bakery person, Costa Willi Panificio is a great one in Selva. It's on the main street. Also, Supermarket Senoner Sarteur is probably the best grocery store in town. If you like chocolate, check out their selection of Loacker bars. 

Cortina is in an awesome valley with peaks all around. Never stayed there, but spent some time checking out the town and filming locations for one of the James Bond movies.

If you are driving, be aware of speed cameras in almost every town. They even have a few on the mountain roads.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

Awesome, thanks for the info Raja. My wife will definitely appreciate the bakery and chocolate recommendations.


----------

